# ¿Por qué se admite el signo "@" en sustitución de la las letras a y o?



## heidita

Mi pregunta va dirigida a los foreros/moderadores de español ya que hay varios miembros que con su afán de ser "políticamente correctos" o por alguna otra razón sustituyen las letras o y a por ese signo "@" que no figura entre las letras del alfabeto español.

He corregido varios post de estos pero los foreros insisten en usarlo. ¿Por qué se les permite? No puede causar más que confusión entre los que quieren aprender el correcto uso del español.


----------



## Dudu678

El plural en masculino ya engloba tanto a los hombres como a las mujeres. Es completamente redundante decir _todos y todas_ pero llegar al extremo de escribir _tod@s_ debería estar prohibido.


----------



## Etcetera

Forer@ is widely used in the CD forum, and, frankly speaking, I've never seen a moderator insisting on correcting _forero _or _forera_. It must be a special feature of the Spanish Forums.
Or it's just me being not very attentive.


----------



## jester.

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con Heidi y Dudu. Escribir @ en vez de las letras a y o es un insulto al idioma. Se debería prohibir por les reglas oficiales de los foros españoles. Ese afán de ser "políticamente correcto" es ridículo.


----------



## ampurdan

Creo que la inmensa mayoría está de acuerdo en que usar la @ de esa manera es, por lo menos, totalmente desaconsejable.

Por supuesto, en estos foros las correcciones siempre serán bienvenidas. Ese es el espíritu de unos foros lingüísticos, aprender idiomas. Las correcciones se pueden hacer abiertamente en el mismo hilo en que se producen, aunque yo personalmente recomendaría hacerlas mediante MP cuando puedan desviar demasiado el tema principal del hilo, siempre con respeto a nuestra norma 2, claro está.

Creo que también estamos de acuerdo todos en que hay errores muchos más persistentes y habituales en castellano que el uso de la @ de esa manera: la acentuación, el uso debido de la puntuación, la ortografía, etc.


----------



## jester.

ampurdan said:


> Creo que también estamos de acuerdo todos en que hay errores muchos más persistentes y habituales en castellano que el uso de la @ de esa manera: la acentuación, el uso debido de la puntuación, la ortografía, etc.



Sí, te doy toda la razón. Es una lucha contra molinos de viento


----------



## Cecilio

Concuerdo con la opinión general expresada aquí. Me horroriza por completo que se utilice el símbolo "@" para intentar ser políticamente correctos. Es aberrante y antiestético.

Por supuesto cada uno es libre de escribir como quiera, pero siguiendo las normas de WR ese tipo de expresiones deberían tacharse de inapropiadas del mismo modo que se hace con algunos giros o abreviaciones que son propias del lenguaje de los mensajes de móvil.

Moderadores, al tajo!


----------



## ampurdan

Hola Cecilio:

Por supuesto, si el abuso del símbolo @ deviene un problema, los moderadores nos ocuparemos de ello debidamente. Por lo pronto, no es nuestra tarea la de corregir todos los mensajes que se publican en WRF. No daríamos abasto.

Pero ya que lo pides:



> Moderadores, *¡*al tajo!


 Lo siento, no he podido evitarlo.


----------



## Cecilio

Ta aseguro que he pensado que a alguien se le ocurriría corregirme lo del signo de exclamación dadas las circunstancias. Me lo tengo bien merecido!

Lo de "al tajo" lo he puesto un poco de broma, claro. Ya sé que hacéis una labor impagable y que vais a intentar que el uso y abuso de "@" no se salga de madre.


----------



## Dudu678

*¡*Sí! *¡*Bien merecido! 

(Lo has vuelto a olvidar )


----------



## Cecilio

Dudu678 said:


> *¡*Sí! *¡*Bien merecido!
> 
> (Lo has vuelto a olvidar )



¿No os dais cuenta de que lo hago a propósito?

En fin, iba a poner otra exclamación a ver qué os parece pero no tengo nada que exclamar a estas horas de la noche... O sí: ¡buenas noches!


----------



## Mate

Por los motivos ya ampliamente discutidos arriba, no debería usarse el símbolo "@" en aquellos foros dedicados exclusivamente al buen uso del lenguaje, cualquiera que este sea.

Se podría ser más flexible en el foro cultural, donde no se suele corregir a otros foreros y foreras (forer@s) la forma de expresarse. 
Al menos es así en la mayoría de los casos que he visto.

Saludos - Mate


----------



## danielfranco

Ya que es un neologismo propio de este sitio, no siento nada al ver que alguien escriba "forer@". De hecho, yo lo hago todo el tiempo. Si a esto se refieren, pues ni modo, pero esta vez no cuenten conmigo.
Ahora, si se refieren al uso indiscriminado del "@" para tratar de lograr un falso englobamiento de toda persona, entonces sí hay buen motivo para deplorar tal práctica.
En realidad, yo no he visto muchos que lo hagan.
A ver qué se siente:
H@l@ @ t@d@s. Me d@ much@ gust@ s@lud@rles y les dese@ muy buen@s n@ches.

Uy. Hasta sentí escalofríos.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

El signo de arroba no figura en el alfabeto español, por lo tanto utilizarlo como una letra es incorrecto.  En mi opinión, teniendo en cuenta que participa gente cuyo idioma nativo no es el español debiera evitarse dicho uso, incorrecto para quien lo conoce y ambiguo para quien está aprendiendo nuestra lengua.


----------



## lazarus1907

La arroba no solo no es una letra de ningún alfabeto (que yo sepa), sino que además no se puede ni leer, porque no está asociada a ningún fonema. ¿Cómo se supone que debemos pronunciar en voz alta "Hola a tod@s:"? ¿Mezclando la _a_ y la _o_? ¿Tod/oa/s? ¿Toda/os/?

Más de un extranjero que estaba aprendiendo español me ha dicho, después de darme las gracias por la corrección, que había llegado a pensar que usarlo para ambos sexos era la manera correcta y formal de escribir en español, porque lo habían visto muchísimas veces en este foro. Me parece inaceptable, la verdad.

Hay reglas en este foro que dicen que no debemos escribir todo en mayúsculas, usar abreviaturas típicas de móviles, y que debemos hacer lo posible por escribir de manera estándar. La arroba para sustituir a la o no es estándar.


----------



## jonquiliser

Hola coforer@s: 

Tengo que expresar mi sorpresa con respecto a este tema. Soy bastante reciente aquí, pero mi primera impresión de este foro fue muy positiva - ¿qué puede ser mejor que un foro llenito de gente aficionada a las lenguas?! Un foro con gente de muchísimas partes distintas del mundo, con sus respectivas visiones, a veces muy distintas, sobre las cosas - lo que puede dar pie a discusiones muy interesantes, también cuando no todo el mundo está de acuerdo. Ahora veo que las cosas no son exactamente así. Realmente parece que habría que tener una perspectiva bien específica sobre qué es una lengua y sobre su uso. 

Si el uso de la @ fuese una cuestión de un error ortográfico, o si se tratase de lenguaje de chat, aún lo entendería. Pero no es por ninguna de estas razones que se emplea la arroba. Tampoco es un intento de ser "políticamente correct()s" - yo por lo menos veo la utilidad de este símbolo no por apariencia, sino que porque las alternativas van cargadas de significado (bien que el sexo masculino constituye  la norma, bien que se está hablando sólo de mujeres, por ejemplo "los foreros" vs. "las foreras"). Entiendo que no todo el mundo está de acuerdo, y evidentemente hay quienes no sólo no quieren utilizarlo, sino que tampoco quieren ver este simbolito usado por otr()s. ¿Pero que se imponga una norma que impide a todas y todos usarlo? Allí me pierdo. No es precisamente que la gente que está aprendiendo el español vaya a ver sólo esta forma de escribir. ¿Y cuál es el riesgo? ¿Que vean que hay opiniones variadas? 

En fin, no voy a romperme la cabeciña más. Claro que se puede escribir "las y los" en este foro, si se decide incluir en las reglas el "no usar @". Pero este foro es una gotita en el mar, y negar la existencia del uso de este signo no va a ayudar a alumnas y alumnos; es muy probable que en algún momento vayan a cruzarse con él.

Un saludo,


----------



## heidita

Hola jonquiliser: En realidad frases como estas



> no va a ayudar a alumnas y alumnos





> "los foreros" vs. "las foreras


 
en español son innecesarias. El masculino incluye desde siempre el femenino y se hace innecesario decir: mi padre y mi madre, mi tío y mi tía....y un largo etc.
Se ha impuesto esto sólo últimamente en los círculos de los "políticamente correctos" de ahí que utilicé este término, no quise con esto decir que tú lo usaras en este sentido.
También mencionaste en un mensaje en el otro hilo que en la universidad se te había permitido usar este símbolo en los escritos. ¿Se trata de una universidad española? La verdad es que me llama _poderosamente_ la atención, ya que NO es una letra ni, como dice Lazarus, no tiene pronunciación alguna. 

Lo cierto es que como dicen los demás foreros puede causar confusión entre los no nativos hispanos y ver un texto en el que continuamente se use este símbolo, no sólo incorrecto sino innecesario, da al aprendiz la impresión de que en España se escribe así y se admite esta ortografía.

Me parece inaceptable que se acepte en las universidades, en caulquiera.


----------



## Cecilio

Como se ha indicado en algunas de las contribuciones a este hilo, la idea de combatir el uso de "@" en estos foros está relacionada con la ide de evitar que se usen términos o abreviaciones típicas del lenguaje de los móviles. Se procura en general que lo que se escribe, en castellano o en cualquier otra lengua, sea en forma completa y estándar. Creo que hay un gran consenso a este respecto y no creo que haya nadie interesado en que WR se convierta en uno más de los foros o chats en los que se puede escribir de cualquier manera.

Tengo la ligera sensación de que los que usan expresiones del tipo "l@s forer@s" son por lo general personas que no son hablantes nativos de español. Tal vez no son muy conscientes de lo verdaderamente aberrantes que son estas cosas. No sé si les haría gracia que de repente empezaran a aparecer de todas partes hablantes extranjeros de finlandés (por poner un caso) y que estos empezaran a cambiar las cosas, simplemente porque les parece que deberían ser así. Yo creo que hay que ser un poco más humilde, no se me ocurriría pretender hacer ese tipo de propuestas en lenguas que no son la mía, entre otras cosas porque me resulta CASI IMPOSIBLE calcular el posible efecto que puedan causar.

Otro de los consensos de WR es la utilización del término "forero", de clara procedencia española. Lo que no está tan claro, y esto sería bueno debatirlo, es si junto a "forero" aparecen también los correspondientes formas "forera", "foreros" y "foreras", y si estas formas tienen una distribución como la tendrían en español, o si por el contrario se admite la forma "forer@s" como no perteneciente a ningún idioma concreto. Creo que hay un poco de confusión a este respecto y lo que no es justo es que, de rebote, estas cuestiones tengan un influjo negativo en algo que aquí muchos apreciamos: la coherencia del español en su forma escrita.


----------



## jonquiliser

heidita said:


> Hola jonquiliser: En realidad frases como estas [...]
> en español son innecesarias. El masculino incluye desde siempre el femenino



Bueno, esto es una manera de ver el tema, y una opinión que yo no comparto. Evidentemente, sé de sobra que el masculino se utiliza para incluir también a mujeres, en casos de tratarse de individuos de estos dos sexos. Pero que sea inocuo... En mi opinión no lo es. Se ha dado, y se nutre, precisamente de una mentalidad que ve 'el hombre' como norma. Como ya dije, entiendo que no todo el mundo esté de acuerdo, pero allí lo bueno es que hay un dinamismo en el lenguaje que nos permite expresarnos. Podemos optar por una manera u otra de hablar y escribir. Los límites de la lengua son los límites de nuestro mundo, como dijo un filósofo muy espabilado; pero este mundo es dinámico y vivo. Lo vamos haciendo continuamente, y cómo decimos las cosas importa tanto como qué decimos (porque el cómo es parte del qué). (Y esto, evidentemente, no sólo se refiere al caso concreto de la @).



heidita said:


> Me parece inaceptable que se acepte en las universidades, en cualquiera.



Entiendo tu preocupación, ya que se trata de un uso no estandardizado. Pero así es con cada uso novedoso. Y es a esto que me refería cuando dije que aquí parece necesario tener una visión particular sobre las lenguas, concretamente una que considera "uso correcto" lo (y sólo esto) que estipula alguna institución como la RAE. Con lo que yo no puedo estar de acuerdo. 

Y finalmente, dicha profesora es mexicana, el curso era bastante básico (es decir, mi carrera no es la del español) y no es precisamente que yo haya escrito una tesis con arrobas (esto se dejará esperar...). Pero que en todo caso, no puedo decir cuáles fueron sus motivos para aceptar el uso de la @, solamente me comentó que reconocía su uso y que cada vez se usa más. 

En fin, eso. Un saludo.


----------



## ampurdan

Siento no haber respondido a la pregunta inicial del hilo con la suficiente claridad: la regla 22 de nuestros foros no permite el uso de formas que no se incluyan en el estándar del idioma, a menos que formen parte del tema del hilo. El uso en textos largos del símbolo @ para integrar los géneros en una sola palabra es una clara desviación de la norma estándar del idioma. Por lo tanto, no es aceptable en nuestros foros. 

Las correcciones en público en un hilo sobre otro tema serán aceptables sólo si ocupan un solo mensaje, los mensajes subsiguientes que quieran debatir este asunto serán borrados.

Yo, personalmente, no me voy a preocupar cuando esa forma aparezca en fórmulas de salutación y despedida informales y casos semejantes. La forma "forer@s" la considero un símbolo internacional propio de nuestros foros.

Este no es lugar para debatir sobre la "corrección política" y "el sexismo en el lenguaje".

ampurdan (moderador)


----------



## jonquiliser

Cecilio, en absoluto quiero decir lo que he dicho por arrogancia o por falta de respeto hacia la gente nativa del español. Sólo para que quede claro. Hay muchas cosas sobre las que se puede opinar, sin que esto signifique irrespetuosidad. Como ya dije, no es un invento mío, mucha gente que conozco lo utiliza, y así vi que hay alternativas al uso del masculino. Como una persona que se pasa la vida en un mar de distintas lenguas... estas cuestiones surgen, y se hacen muy relevantes; aunque el idioma español no es mío en el sentido de nativo, sí es parte de mí ya que una parte de mi vida está sumergida en él. Creo que todo el mundo tiene que enfrentarse con problemas parecidos, por circunstancias alguna gente más que otra... :|

Un saludo.


----------



## maxiogee

Etcetera said:


> Forer@ is widely used in the CD forum, and, frankly speaking, I've never seen a moderator insisting on correcting _forero _or _forera_. It must be a special feature of the Spanish Forums.
> Or it's just me being not very attentive.


 
I am unable to get the drift of this thread, as I don't know Spanish. But I have been asked to comment here, as I used forer@ in another place here today.

I like the "word" - it is a little badge of membership of the club here. 
I don't think I'd use it in any other context but WordRef and I definitely don't see @ as a proto-letter, queueing up to join the alphabet. Probably because I have no idea how @ would be pronounced - but also because I cannot think of a use for it in English. English doesn't to gender endings, nor does it have words which are spelt differently depending on context wherein it might find a use.

So - for me, forer@ is for here, only and don't ask me to speak the word.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

> *arroba**.*
> (Del ár. hisp. _arrúb‘,_ y este del ár. clás. _rub‘_, cuarta parte).
> * 1.     * f. Peso equivalente a 11,502 kg.
> * 2.     * f. En Aragón, peso equivalente a 12,5 kg.
> * 3.     * f. Pesa de una *arroba.*



Yo recuerdo haber hecho en el colegio algún que otro problema con la arroba como medida de peso cuyo signo era precisamente ese *@*.

Por lo tanto entiendo que el signo existe como tal, no como letra válida ya que no se encuentra en el alfabeto.

Continuo opinando que es incorrecto y por lo tanto debe evitarse su uso.


----------



## Mate

Siempre escribo "foreros/as" para abreviar "foreros y foreras".
¿Tengo vuestro consentimiento o seré desterrado por siempre jamás?  


Y always write "foreros/as" to abbreviate "foreros y foreras".
Do I have your approval or shall I expect eternal exile?  

Mate


----------



## Etcetera

Mateamargo said:


> Y always write "foreros/as" to abbreviate "foreros y foreras".
> Do I have your approval or shall I expect eternal exile?


I think it's perfectly fine!
And I don't bother if someone writes just "foreros". It's such a small issue.


----------



## Mate

Etcetera said:


> I think it's perfectly fine!
> And I don't bother if someone writes just "foreros". It's such a small issue.


Dear Rita H., 

I also consider this as a small issue, yet I feel obliged to consider other foreros'/as' opinions  .


Estimada Rita H.: 

Yo también considero que es una pequeñez, sin embargo me siento obligado a considerar las opiniones de los demás foreros/as  .


----------



## heidita

Mateamargo said:


> Siempre escribo "foreros/as" para abreviar "foreros y foreras".
> ¿Tengo vuestro consentimiento o seré desterrado por siempre jamás?
> 
> 
> Y always write "foreros/as" to abbreviate "foreros y foreras".
> Do I have your approval or shall I expect eternal exile?
> 
> Mate


Pues a este paso, ya ves... 

Lo más absurdo/gracioso/increible que he visto en el uso del "@" hasta ahora ha sido "l@s" padres" ¿Es que hay _las_ padres? 
En un idioma nuevo no podemos elegir lo que nos gusta y no aceptar lo que no nos gusta. En alemán siempre hay que decir "my parents=meine Eltern", si no como mis alumnos "my fathers" (much to their amusement when I ask them "oh, so you have two fathers and no mother!!Funny!!"). En español diremos *p@dres* a este paso. (Will the defenders be writing p@rents soon?)


----------



## Antpax

Hola a todos:

Coincido en que no se debe de usar la arroba al escribir en castellano, aunque me temo que alguna vez se me puede haber escapado. Lo que se me ha hecho dudar es la pregunta de Mate, porque eso sí que lo he visto desde pequeño y no sé si es correcto o incorrecto, ¿alguien sabe algo del tema? He mirado en el DPD y no he encontrado nada, pero del uso de la arroba he encontrado ésto (la negrita es mía):

*2.2.* Para evitar las engorrosas repeticiones a que da lugar *la reciente e innecesaria costumbre* de hacer siempre explícita la alusión a los dos sexos (_los niños y las niñas, los ciudadanos y ciudadanas,_ etc.; → 2.1), ha comenzado a usarse en carteles y circulares el símbolo de la arroba (@) como recurso gráfico para integrar en una sola palabra las formas masculina y femenina del sustantivo, ya que este signo parece incluir en su trazo las vocales _a_ y _o:_






</IMG>_l_@_s niñ_@_s._ Debe tenerse en cuenta que la arroba no es un signo lingüístico y, por ello, su *uso en estos casos es inadmisible desde el punto de vista normativo*; a esto se añade la imposibilidad de aplicar esta fórmula integradora en muchos casos sin dar lugar a graves inconsistencias, como ocurre en 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</IMG>_Día del niñ_@_, _donde la contracción_ del _solo es válida para el masculino _niño._


----------



## Mate

Antpax said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Coincido en que no se debe de usar la arroba al escribir en castellano, aunque me temo que alguna vez se me puede haber escapado. Lo que se me ha hecho dudar es la pregunta de Mate, porque eso sí que lo he visto desde pequeño y no sé si es correcto o incorrecto, ¿alguien sabe algo del tema? He mirado en el DPD y no he encontrado nada, pero del uso de la arroba he encontrado ésto (la negrita es mía):
> 
> *2.2.* Para evitar las engorrosas repeticiones a que da lugar *la reciente e innecesaria costumbre* de hacer siempre explícita la alusión a los dos sexos (_los niños y las niñas, los ciudadanos y ciudadanas,_ etc.; → 2.1), ha comenzado a usarse en carteles y circulares el símbolo de la arroba (@) como recurso gráfico para integrar en una sola palabra las formas masculina y femenina del sustantivo, ya que este signo parece incluir en su trazo las vocales _a_ y _o:_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </IMG>_l_@_s niñ_@_s._ Debe tenerse en cuenta que la arroba no es un signo lingüístico y, por ello, su *uso en estos casos es inadmisible desde el punto de vista normativo*; a esto se añade la imposibilidad de aplicar esta fórmula integradora en muchos casos sin dar lugar a graves inconsistencias, como ocurre en
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </IMG>_Día del niñ_@_, _donde la contracción_ del _solo es válida para el masculino _niño._


Buen punto, Ant(¿onio?).
Good point Ant(hony?).


----------



## heidita

¿¿¿Pero bueno, dónde has encontrado esto ant???

En fin, creo que con esto en la mano, queda más que claro que a todas luces se debe evitar su uso, guste o no.


----------



## jester.

Mateamargo said:


> Siempre escribo "foreros/as" para abreviar "foreros y foreras".
> ¿Tengo vuestro consentimiento o seré desterrado por siempre jamás?



El problema es que no es necesario que hagas tal distinción porque el género gramatical masculino incluye los dos sexos.

Pero ya nos estamos repitiendo.


----------



## Maruja14

Queridos compañer*o*s forer*o*s (daos por aludidas las mujeres casadas, solteras, viudas, divorciadas o en cualquier situación, así como las jóvenes y niñas que pueblen el foro):

A mí, partícularmente, me produce urticaria el uso de esta cosa (@), además hay que pulsar teclas no habituales para escribirla y me parece muy incómodo: necesito mirar al teclado y parar de escribir para usarla.



jonquiliser said:


> ... (bien que el sexo masculino constituye la norma, bien que se está hablando sólo de mujeres, por ejemplo "los foreros" vs. "las foreras").


 
"vs." tampoco es español, como hemos discutido en numerosas ocasiones. 




lazarus1907 said:


> ¿Cómo se supone que debemos pronunciar en voz alta "Hola a tod@s:"? ¿Mezclando la _a_ y la _o_? ¿Tod/oa/s? ¿Toda/os/?


 
Esto mismito es lo que llevo tiempo preguntándome con insistencia.



Cecilio said:


> Yo creo que hay que ser un poco más humilde, no se me ocurriría pretender hacer ese tipo de propuestas en lenguas que no son la mía, entre otras cosas porque me resulta CASI IMPOSIBLE calcular el posible efecto que puedan causar.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo.



jonquiliser said:


> Se ha dado, y se nutre, precisamente de una mentalidad que ve 'el hombre' como norma.


 
Después de leer el mensaje de Ampurdam, me ha quedado claro que no es cuestión de discutir sobre lo políticamente correcto o el machismo en este hilo. Lo único que comento sobre este tema es que cuál sea o no el motivo por el que el español es de una u otra manera, es lo de menos. El uso de la "@" es un absurdo en español, aunque lo use desgraciadamente hasta nuestro desastroso Ministerio de ¿Cultura? español en una campaña de televisión, nada menos que para fomentar la lectura en los niños, cuyo lema es:

"Si tú lees, ell@s leen"  

Para Lazarus, como dices que no sabes como se lee, te informo que, según nuestro Ministerio de Cultura es: "Si tú lees, ellos leen" (así es como lo lee la voz en "off" que acompaña al anuncio). La verdad es que todavía más absurdo.


----------



## FOLY

Hola a tod@s, todos y todas,

       Soy una de esas "aberrantes" personas que atentan contra el idioma usando en el foro la "@". La verdad que no creí nunca que alguien se pudiera sentir tan ofendido por el uso de este símbolo, vale que no está bien gramaticalmente, pero de ahí a considerarlo poco menos que un atentado al idioma...... Yo, personalmente, uso la "@" por dar un toque de humor, digamos por "el chiste". Pero insisto en que no es para tanto, esto no es el foro de La Real Academia de la Lengua.

        También se debe decir que en España hablamos castellano, sin embargo a muchos nos gusta decir que hablamos español, y no por esto somos fachas, ultra nacionalistas etc.

    Hay que tomarse la vida con humor.

  Saludos.


----------



## Cecilio

FOLY said:


> Hola a tod@s, todos y todas,
> 
> Soy una de esas "aberrantes" personas que atentan contra el idioma usando en el foro la "@". La verdad que no creí nunca que alguien se pudiera sentir tan ofendido por el uso de este símbolo, vale que no está bien gramaticalmente, pero de ahí a considerarlo poco menos que un atentado al idioma...... Yo, personalmente, uso la "@" por dar un toque de humor, digamos por "el chiste". Pero insisto en que no es para tanto, esto no es el foro de La Real Academia de la Lengua.
> 
> También se debe decir que en España hablamos castellano, sin embargo a muchos nos gusta decir que hablamos español, y no por esto somos fachas, ultra nacionalistas etc.
> 
> Hay que tomarse la vida con humor.
> 
> Saludos.



En los foros de WR intentamos por lo general que haya buen humor pero al mismo tiempo procuramos seguir unas normas consensuadas por todos, tal como se ha dicho reiteradamente en las anteriores aportaciones a este hilo.


----------

